# 3 Months Since Surgery



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi everyone!!!! I just thought I'd pop in and let you all know that I'm doing much better since having my thyroid removed back in September. I had benign nodules and the gland was choking me. I had been anxious and tired and gaining loads of weight prior to the surgery.

In the past 3 months I only had my hormone levels measured once and they were all normal, but more on the low side of normal. But I'm feeling much better. I'm less anxious, and am more in control of my eating. I'm exercising and counting calories and have lost 7 lbs in the last month. Before the surgery i just couldnt get control of my hunger. I don't feel blue anymore. At first after starting the Levothroid I had racing heart and felt jittery, but I don't have that anymore. And I'm able to drink caffeine without going ape, so that's good I guess... Since I like the taste of coffee.

And my neck feels good not to have that stranguling monster in there anymore. Anyway, I just wanted to post a follow up for anyone thinking about having the surgery because it is easy to go off on your merry way and not report back positive results, leaving the impression that the surgeries are always difficult.

Anyway, good luck to y'all. I haven't been around for a bit, but I will go catch up on posts as well as I can.


----------



## thornvhu (Jul 3, 2011)

Snoodmama that is AWESOME and so encouraging, especially the 7 pound weight loss. Good for you!!!


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I've been wondering how you were doing? It's go good to hear you're doing well! I feel like I took a detour to nowhere with Synthroid but a few days ago I started taking Armour and have been feeling absolutely great!

Until I started Armour, I continued being jittery and my heart would feel like it was racing but both problems seem normal now and I'm very hopeful.

2011 is never going to go down as my favorite year but I'm truly excited and enthusiastic that 2012 is going to be much better!!


----------



## Vivian (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks for posting and glad you are doing well!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Glad to hear it!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SnoodMama said:


> Hi everyone!!!! I just thought I'd pop in and let you all know that I'm doing much better since having my thyroid removed back in September. I had benign nodules and the gland was choking me. I had been anxious and tired and gaining loads of weight prior to the surgery.
> 
> In the past 3 months I only had my hormone levels measured once and they were all normal, but more on the low side of normal. But I'm feeling much better. I'm less anxious, and am more in control of my eating. I'm exercising and counting calories and have lost 7 lbs in the last month. Before the surgery i just couldnt get control of my hunger. I don't feel blue anymore. At first after starting the Levothroid I had racing heart and felt jittery, but I don't have that anymore. And I'm able to drink caffeine without going ape, so that's good I guess... Since I like the taste of coffee.
> 
> ...


Are you sure it's you?? Ha, ha!! You sound great! Quite different than from before!

When you get a chance, let us look at your most recent TSH, FREE T3 and FREE T4 results and the ranges.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

So glad to hear you are doing well!!!


----------



## CLRRN (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks for the update. So glad to hear you are doing great!!!


----------

